# Nine Ladies Betta Sorority



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hey, all. I'm going to give a second shot at a Journal!

To start off, I will introduce myself.

My name's Victoria. I was bit by the Betta Bug last summer, when I impulse-bought the last betta at my Petco. This betta stole my heart, but started out in one of those icky 'Soup Bowls'. It was a one gallon bowl, with nothing. No filter, heater, gravel, etc.

Anyway, back on topic. I am 14, and live in a large town in Eastern North Dakota. I own 2 cats, 2 gerbils, and, well, as of today, 11 Bettas and 1 Snail.  Hehe. Just today, I walked into Petsmart and was called insane by a Petsmart employee. XD 

I have 3 aquariums, this journal is mostly for my sorority, but I will occasionally talk about Carlos and Angel.

My 2 permanant aquariums are 2.5G and 20G. My 2.5G is unheated (Yes, yes, I know. Parents refuse to buy me heater for a "Tiny aquarium that houses a fish that doesn't need it. It can be heated by our (70*) house." :/ It houses Carlos, my Blue Crowntail. He lives with a Tiger Netrite, Jupiter. He is my only Planted tank, with 3 Anubias plants.

My 20G houses 9 girls. Harmony, Melody, Viola, Candy, Poptart, Hershey, Eclipse, Luna, and Star. I also have 3 Guppies, El-fish Presley, Tail-or Swift, and Fadey Gaga. (He gets stressed.) I'll do individual profiles later. 

Other than that, there's not much to say, other than I realized Luna is a full 1 1/2 inches larger than my other girls... Hmmm.

 Thanks for reading! Updates later!


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Great! I look forward to reading more. Could Luna be a giant betta?

A small heater shouldn't be toooooo expensive? Save a dollar here and there? 

I would love to see the gerbils too!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Luna could very much be a giant BUT I'm not sure how old she is. I got her from Wal Mart. She's just about 2 inches, so I think she's closer to 'Queen' size.  I'll do her profile next.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Name: Luna
Age: Unknown
Date Bought: Sat. 12 2016

Coloration: Platanium White
Eye Color: White/Black
Size: 2 in.

This is Luna. She's my biggest girl, a good two inches. For comparison, Poptart, my second biggest, is about an inch and a fourth. She is Platanium White, but honestly, can PTWs marble? She has some black scales, and a little black on her dorsal. I got her yesterday, so I'm unsure of any personality traits.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

WOW she is gorgeous. Her face has that giant look to it. "Queen sized" LOL


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Hehe. Thanks. I got a good side shot, but it was blurry. Grrr. Who should I do a profile on next?

Edit: well, found her personality. She just jumped out of the sorority. Literally.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Your guppy names are very creative! Tell us about them next.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oooh, okay. 


Name(s): El-Fish Presley, Tail-Or Swift, and Fadey Gaga.
Age: 4 mos.
Date Bought: Uhhh. Sometime in Febuary. 

Coloration: Tequila Sunrise & Yellow
Eye Color: Black
Size: 1.4 in./1.2 in./2 in.

These are my trio of gups. All guys, but the two that have girl names... Well, El-Fish must think they're girls, cause he constantly looks like he's being tazered.  They all got these names from (obviously) famous singers. El-Fish is the only true 'guy' of the group, he's the middle biggest, and seems to prefer Tail-Or the most. Good choice. The other two are the two that are 'flirted with' the most; one Tequila Red - Tail-Or - and one Yellow - Fadey. El-Fish has the biggest tail, Tail-Or has the prettiest tail, and Fadey is the most obnoxious. And he stresses and fades the easiest.

Photo: El-Fish mug shot and Tail-Or underneath.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Oooh. Comparison Photo time!

Candy - far back, middle.
Viola - top right corner.
Star - below Viola, top right corner.
Poptart - top left, leftmost Betta.
Eclipse - facing Poptart, top left corner.
Melody - under Poptart.
Luna - middle, large, white girl. Please remember; she's sideways, and almost as long as the others. Lol

Bonus - Fadey Gaga's tail shot. 





Grrr...small photo.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I have an exeptionally obnoxious guppy as well, Goldie. Erugh.

Yours are cute. I just love their names.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks!  Who next? I'm thinking either Candy or Poptart.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

I cannot resist the name Poptart!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha, sorry. Candy's turn! I got a cute pic.
Name: Candy
Age: 2.5 mos.
Date Bought: 3/11/16

Coloration: Blue Marble
Tail Type: Crownrail
Size: 1.3 in.

This is Candy. Smallest of the group, and one of the lowest. That doesn't stop her from being a pig!

AKA she eats everything.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Pictures.

In order:

Luna (Sorry for blurry pics >.<)
Hershey
Star
Candy
Eclipse
Harmony

The rest next.


----------

